
Linux touchpad like a Macbook: goal worth pursuing? - wbharding
https://williambharding.com/blog/technology/linux-touchpad-like-a-macbook-goal-worth-pursuing/
======
jacksmith21006
Pixel book now supports gnu/Linux applications out of the box on ChromeOS 67.
So might get you close.

